# It's our time - we have been matched!



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Delighted to say that DH and I have been matched to a little pink, aged 2. We have known about her for 5 weeks now but the official linking meeting only took place on Thu. We go to panel in 6 weeks, hoping introductions start a few weeks later. We just want her home now!!


So relieved and excited 😊😊💗 x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow adoption dreams that's wonderful. Congratulations


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations Adoption dreams xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Excellent news! Huge congrats x


----------



## Doubleprincesstrouble (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh Congratulations!!!! So exciting


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great news! Congratulations xx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Lovely, congrats! X


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations hope the time passes quickly til you meet your little  one xx


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Brilliant news...you'll be counting the days with butterflies in your stomach...Magical.  


Noodles x


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Fantastic news! Congratulations!


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Congratulations that's brilliant news.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Congratulations, fab news! xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Congratulations! How exciting. X


----------



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

Congratulations, it will go quickly to panel! X


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Congratulations thas fab news xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone! Very relieved xx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

hurrah, great news!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Congratulations! So pleased for you xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Woo Hoo!  Congratulations!


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Huge congrats - how exciting! X


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Congratulations, that's wonderful news!
Such exciting times    
Get as much sleep as you can over the next few weeks! 

Anj x


----------



## do dreams come true (Oct 15, 2013)

congrats hun


----------



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Congratulation ! Really pleased for you x


----------

